# معدات مخابز وافران عيش وخبز وحلواني



## أ/اسامه (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل 
تحية طيبة وبعد
نصنع افران مخابز وافران العيش والخبز الالي والبلدي والشامي والطباقي والخبز اللبناني
المعدات التي نصنعها عالية الكفائة ومضمونه لمدة 6 اشهر 
المعدات عادية واستانليس ستيل مطابقة للمواصفات تماما
المعدات التي نصنعها :-
1. عجانات طحين جميع المقاسات وتبدأ من 3حصان وحلة عجن من 80 سم
2. فرادات عجين جميع المقاسات
3. قطاعة عجين يمكن التحكم بها بوزن العجين لغاية 180 جم
4. افران عيش دوارة للعيش الشامي وعيش الساندويتش بيت النار استانليس
5. افران عيش بلدي وطباقي متحركة وبسير انتاجية تبدأ من 650 رغيف بالساعه
6. افران بسير كبيرة وصغيرة لا تأخذ حيز كبير وتبدأ من 3 متر طولي بسير
7. افران عيش 2 سير للعيش خبز عادي ومفقع
8. سيور تهوية بعد خروج الخبز من الفرن 
9. مضارب بيض سرعات
10. كابينة مخمر
11. طاولات للعجين
12. استاندات وارفف
13. ندعمكم بالخبرة والمتابعه وتوفير العمالة المدربة 
14. ماكينة عملة الكنافة والقطايف
الاسعار
· عجانة 80 سم استانلس محرك 3 حصان = 5 الاف جنية مصري
· طقم فرادة 3 قطعه بالقطاعه الالية = 14 الف جنية مصري 
· فرن بسير 3 متر = 11 الف جنية مصري
· فرن 3 متر 2 سير = 16 الف جنية مصري
· فرن 5 متر عرض السير واحد متر = 18 الف جنية مصري
· ماكينة عمل الكنافة انتاجية عالية = 12 الف جنية مصري

ونقبل اي طلبات خاصة بكم لان لدينا الامكانيات الفنية لتلبية اي من مطلباتكم المناسبة لعملكم 
مع تحيات الشركة العصرية

للتواصل [email protected]
موقعنا http://egy-alat.blogspot.com
من داخل مصر 0160088826 
من خارج مصر 0020160088826

 وتقبلوا فــائـــق احترامنــــا ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

مع تحيـــــــــــاتى
 أ/اسامه حسين


----------

